# Bay Area Mini Meet?



## killahsharksjc (Apr 30, 2009)

Im new to this site but not new to car audio. I'm more of a knowledge seeker. The search bar is my best friend. I do a little at at CarAudio.com. Heres my build = Killahsharksjc -Bimmerbuild - Car Audio Forum - CarAudio.com




But Anybody up for a small meet in the Bay Area? San Jose? SouthBay? EastBay? Frisco? The Coast? I live in San Jose and willing to drive anywhere in The Bay. Any date any time....... :gossip::gossip:


----------



## killahsharksjc (Apr 30, 2009)

Nor Cal where you at????????????


----------



## killahsharksjc (Apr 30, 2009)

WTF!!!


----------



## simplicityinsound (Feb 2, 2007)

yeah we are a sad bunch up here in socal...so sad...compared to the socal folks...

the last week we had was gosh...two years ago? a year and a half? 

basically, most of us just talk about putting their system together and having a meet...but nothing happens lol...

the build looks nice and clean  well, i am usually working on cars all days, since you are in SJ, if you ever wanna drop by, just give me a shout.

b


----------



## johnya84 (Nov 24, 2007)

Well, its not the Bay Area, but Sacramento. Paradyme Car Audio off of Fulton Ave Arden Way is going to have an IASCA Sound Challenge. Sat. Oct. 10, 2009. Its worth a try.


----------



## killahsharksjc (Apr 30, 2009)

PMed you!



simplicityinsound said:


> yeah we are a sad bunch up here in socal...so sad...compared to the socal folks...
> 
> the last week we had was gosh...two years ago? a year and a half?
> 
> ...


----------



## killahsharksjc (Apr 30, 2009)

That's a maybe... I never been to a Sound Challenge before. I might have to check it out. 



johnya84 said:


> Well, its not the Bay Area, but Sacramento. Paradyme Car Audio off of Fulton Ave Arden Way is going to have an IASCA Sound Challenge. Sat. Oct. 10, 2009. Its worth a try.


----------



## Boostedrex (Apr 4, 2007)

I'm down for a meet whenever. Although, unless I find someone to do the labor for me, my install won't be finished for quite a while. Hard to lay fiberglass with one hand in a cast.  LOL


----------



## Vestax (Aug 16, 2005)

I made a new thread guys...

http://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum/12-volt-events/66484-bay-area-meet-poll.html


----------

